# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework >  خطای the path is not of a legal form در استیمول

## sm_1366

خواهشا اگه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه خیلی کارم گیره

----------

